# September spinning setup for Ausable between Mio and Alcona dams



## giudi1md (Aug 15, 2018)

I don’t typically river fish, but I’m heading north next weekend and while up there I would like to give it a try. I Don’t own any fly fishing gear, but will have a spinning rod with me. Are there any recommended spinning rod set ups for this section of river in September? I have a few bug type and spinning lures that have worked for smallmouth in the past, but would love to land a trout or two. I’m not opposed to picking up some new gear to improve my chances. 

Also, how are the water temps this time of year? Is the river fishable without waders, or will it get cold quickly?

thanks in advance for any tips or advice!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Panther Martins, Rapalas, Mepps

Just remember below the Powerlines in Mio the regs change


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I'd spool up some fresh line, if you have older line on your reels. Water is cooling, and the big Trout are either feeding pre-spawn (Browns and Brookies), or just fattening up for winter (Rainbows). It would be a shame to lose a Brown of a lifetime to old line. 

Wet wading is probably doable, but not the most comfortable. I pulled our dock last weekend, and the cabin is on a small lake less than 1/2 mile from the Ausable. I adjusted to the water termp, but it was cold when I first got in. The river cools faster than our lake at this time of year. I'd wear waders, breathables if you have them.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Crappie jigs also work well. Like was said above, new line is a must. I'd look at some 6lb Ultragreen, great line.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

There's quite few browns better measured in pounds


----------



## giudi1md (Aug 15, 2018)

Shoeman said:


> Panther Martins, Rapalas, Mepps
> 
> Just remember below the Powerlines in Mio the regs change


Thanks for the tip. Any advice on colors/ sizes for the spinners? 
I have a few smaller original floating rapalas, I think 1.5 or 1.75” in various trout patterns. Any others you would suggest?

I don’t believe there are any restrictions for the section of river I would be fishing. I plan on entering east of Evans Rd. (Between Evans rd and Alcona Pond) But I’ll definitely double check before I go. 



Fishndude said:


> I'd spool up some fresh line, if you have older line on your reels. Water is cooling, and the big Trout are either feeding pre-spawn (Browns and Brookies), or just fattening up for winter (Rainbows). It would be a shame to lose a Brown of a lifetime to old line.
> 
> Wet wading is probably doable, but not the most comfortable. I pulled our dock last weekend, and the cabin is on a small lake less than 1/2 mile from the Ausable. I adjusted to the water termp, but it was cold when I first got in. The river cools faster than our lake at this time of year. I'd wear waders, breathables if you have them.


I currently have some clear 2lb floro on my reel, I put it on earlier this summer and have only used that rod 3-4 times. Do you think that line is OK, or would you bump up to line that’s 4-6lb? 

I don’t have waders, but have been looking at them for a while now. Maybe I’ll use this as an excuse to buy a pair  

I appreciate the info from everyone so far, thank you!


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

giudi1md said:


> I have a few smaller original floating rapalas, I think 1.5 or 1.75” in various trout patterns. Any others you would suggest?


My absolute all time favorite trout bait, the Countdown. Pink tiger and orange tiger are my most used, but man are they very hard to find now in the 1/16 and 1/8 size.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Water is in the mid 50s there now, probably cooler by next weekend.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

You can catch big Browns on #7 and even #9 Rapalas. Everything eats little Rainbows.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

try this color of panther martin in #6.

https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/pan...VT77ACh2ImQpIEAQYASABEgIlkvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------

